# That sinking feeling



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought I was done with the health concerns. She checked out so well at her last check up. But over the last few weeks I have become aware of a definite scuffing of her back feet while walking. She stumbles, a lot. Today she tried to turn around and her back end went out from under her. Its not the first time. I see frequent tremors in her back legs, and she wobbles on uneven ground. My hiking buddy is now struggling to step off a curb without falling. I am still getting 4 to 5 walks a day, but they are walks and we stay mostly on the road or sidewalk. I would guess she has dropped to under 4kms total now. A 1.5km walk is a major effort for her.
She eats, sometimes. She sleeps a lot. She is seemingly unaware of her surroundings most often. She stopped to watch a bird the other day and then just stood there, for several minutes, before turning frantically around and then being over joyed to find me behind her. She got lost the other day, in the bathroom. I went to help her and again she was overjoyed to see me. She had walked right past me two minutes earlier.
She's 11. It's not like I didn't expect this.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ouch, that sinking feeling. I know how it feels. For me it is the first part of a good bye. Wishing you and her much strength.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It's so hard. I'm seeing it in my oldest one too. Our best guess is that he's 14 years old -- my vet friend calls him "Methuselah," as she almost hever sees a GSD so old anymore. But we think he probably has a brain tumor now, so we know it won't be long.

It's like you can feel them slipping away, and there's nothing you can do to pull them back. The ones who reach this point with good health and little pain really are the lucky ones though!

Have you considered Toe Grips for her back feet? You can superglue them onto toe nails, and they'll last a few weeks. It might help her have better traction a little while longer, as she starts to lose motor skills in the hind end.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's so hard to see them get weaker little by little. A helpless feeling:-(


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

It's heartbreaking and difficult. I am so sorry to hear she's not doing well.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabis Mom - so sorry to hear this! 😥 Been there not that long ago, so I know how hard it is. {{HUGS}}


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I feel that! Hugs to you. We have a similar situation here, mostly just slowness but I can see major changes. I got her onto supplements Maggie recommended and even bought an orthopedic bed in case the current one is too hard. The vet suggested shots but she would hate that. Still considering all options.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

{{{{{{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}}}}
for both of you. I'm so sorry, it is hard to watch them fight it and know they can't win.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry, we truly know how you feel. Nitro is down to 2.4 to 2.6 kms, and in daily car rides, which he loves, he's laying down for most of the trip.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You know what to do, spoil the heck out of her and do the right thing when the situation calls for it; hopefully months or years from now. Virtual hug coming at 'ya.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Love this dog. Tonight is good. She cleaned her dish, she barked at the beaver on tv, she opened her crate to get Lambie and she jumped on the bed unassisted! 
She is so awesome. And so loved.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw ****, my heart aches for you.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I hate hearing things like this, I feel for you both. Sending hugs and prayers for you and Shadow


----------



## Every1sauntie (Dec 13, 2021)

I just lost my sweet Jetta. Her health went down fast. She was doing ok in August but in September, she was falling all the time, very little bladder control. I cried when she fell but could hardly get back up. I held her knowing that her body was failing her. I called my vet who squeezed me in and after evaluating her felt her quality of life would no longer be regained. I sat on tthat vet's floor with my 13 year old and cried, holding her tight and thanking God for blessing me with such a wonderful beautiful dog. I think about her all of the time. About a year ago, my friend bought me a 3 month GSD puppy (Stormie) who was the runt of the litter. She was small and a little stand offish. Now she has been a handful to say the least but I have come to love her very much. She figured out Jetta was gone and I could see her adjust her routine. She could tell I was down but kept pushing me to play and spend time with her and I am glad she did. It helped me get back into the swing of things. 

I say this to say I understand. And even though you can see the end is near, its not an easy thing to let them go. I gave myself permission to grieve for however long and my family respects that I will grieve in my own way for however long I need. Praying for you and hoping that your memories of joy and laughter with your dog carries you through the days ahead.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I’m so sorry, this is heartbreaking. Of course you knew but you hit that one moment that it became clear and knowing. I’m glad that she finds joy when she realizes you are still there for her. 
Stay strong and (((hugs))) to you and her.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Good days. Bad days. It's the way of life when you're old. Enjoy the good days. Manage the bad. Cherish the moments.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh if only we could be so loved when we got old and crumply. I hope you two continue to find joy each day, great gobs of joy.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

I am so sorry. Cherish every minute with her. Hugs!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Personally, I'm not at all sorry for either you or her! What you've done together is beat all odds to make a great life for a puppy that would certainly have been put down otherwise!

You, and Shadow, are beating the odds, breaking all barriers and forging your own way. So yeah, continue on, she'll probably surprise you (and us all) yet again!

That being said, I do sympathize with your situation... I just choose another path of thinking about it. When she does pass, it won't be a blow to her...so steel yourself, cause it is coming...for us all.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the support and empathy. It's something I need and one of the things I love about this forum.
The scuffing her back feet scares me. I lost one dog to DM. No matter how often I tell myself it's a spinal issue and not DM I can't shake that dread when I hear it.
The confusion and needing help to get up on things is fine. I owe her that, and so much more. I am hoping that once spring arrives she will rebound, again. The gabapentin is now a no go for her. It was causing some weakness that was scary, her tail was actually dragging on the ground.
And on the tail subject. She is doing something I have never seen. Basically her tail will bend into a hook and get completely rigid. It's like some kind of muscle spasm. Sometimes it happens when she is sleeping and sometimes when she is moving around. It's odd and I have never seen this before.
Anyway, we will keep on keeping on. This dog has proven me wrong before. I'm just being silly. She will do what she does and I will continue to treasure her. When she has has had enough I will do what I need to. It's just that if I lose her, I have nothing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Thanks for the support and empathy. It's something I need and one of the things I love about this forum.
> The scuffing her back feet scares me. I lost one dog to DM. No matter how often I tell myself it's a spinal issue and not DM I can't shake that dread when I hear it.
> The confusion and needing help to get up on things is fine. I owe her that, and so much more. I am hoping that once spring arrives she will rebound, again. The gabapentin is now a no go for her. It was causing some weakness that was scary, her tail was actually dragging on the ground.
> And on the tail subject. She is doing something I have never seen. Basically her tail will bend into a hook and get completely rigid. It's like some kind of muscle spasm. Sometimes it happens when she is sleeping and sometimes when she is moving around. It's odd and I have never seen this before.
> Anyway, we will keep on keeping on. This dog has proven me wrong before. I'm just being silly. She will do what she does and I will continue to treasure her. When she has has had enough I will do what I need to. It's just that if I lose her, I have nothing.


She is still with you. Try to live in the moment like she does, they are so good at that. Grieving a GSD is tough but the warm memories later are priceless.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

tough one. I did a little research so I know there are trials for treatments going on. I found this one in Missouri. I know that's probably not reasonable but it does list some diagnostics and things you may want to follow up on. Degenerative Myelopathy Clinical Trial
you might try veterinary colleges up there and see if any of them are doing trials. It looks like at the end they may know of some other trials going on and can refer you. 

who knew there are veterinary neurologists?


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Very sorry to hear, but I send high hopes that you will have more quality time.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Thanks for the support and empathy. It's something I need and one of the things I love about this forum.
> The scuffing her back feet scares me. I lost one dog to DM. No matter how often I tell myself it's a spinal issue and not DM I can't shake that dread when I hear it.
> The confusion and needing help to get up on things is fine. I owe her that, and so much more. I am hoping that once spring arrives she will rebound, again. The gabapentin is now a no go for her. It was causing some weakness that was scary, her tail was actually dragging on the ground.
> And on the tail subject. She is doing something I have never seen. Basically her tail will bend into a hook and get completely rigid. It's like some kind of muscle spasm. Sometimes it happens when she is sleeping and sometimes when she is moving around. It's odd and I have never seen this before.
> Anyway, we will keep on keeping on. This dog has proven me wrong before. I'm just being silly. She will do what she does and I will continue to treasure her. *When she has has had enough I will do what I need to. It's just that if I lose her, I have nothing.*


Eventually you can ramp up the board and keep plans


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There's a new-ish NSAID in the U.S. called Gallaprant that can be given even on an empty stomach and doesn't have all the kidney/liver/stomach bleeding issues of the prior generation. It's been a game changer for me. It really helps my oldest one who has spinal problems. I also had to halve his Gabapentin and only give it at night at bed time because it wrecks his "nav" (he's blind). It does seem to help him sleep though. 

How are the muscles along each side of her spine? I can sometimes find stiffness and trigger points that I can gently work out, and my dog absolutely loves the massage in that area. I go from neck to tail and back up, with my thumbs on either side of the spine in the fleshy part.

Don't fear the alone part. It will be a temporary time of dark grieving, between the wonder of Shadow and the wonder of a dog as yet unknown, but there will always be another who comes your way, at the right time. You won't be alone long. The Universe provides the dog we need at the time we need it, if we only ask. Shadow might not leave when she needs to if she senses your fear of being alone. We have to give these amazing, loyal, wonderful creatures our blessing to go sometimes so that they won't try to hold on for us. That can be agonizingly difficult to do.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@Magwart I massage her spine daily and she knows that she can sit in front of me for back rubs if she is stiff. We've been doing this for a while. 
I need to talk to her vet about what meds might work. She really just seems to need the occasional boost, thats why I was so happy with the gaba last year. I had the ability to start and stop it as needed, so just the few months of winter, without the load doses of an nsaid and with no risk of the long term issues. But this year when I started it the effect was totally different and a bit scary. 
She really just needs doggy advil.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

You might also try a heating pad on her back. Max with the arthritis in his spine liked that.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Keep trying the gabapentin. There can be some crazy side effects that go away with time. I know this from personal and dog experience. I take 900 mg with breakfast.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> The scuffing her back feet scares me.


@Sabis mom , if it helps - my female collie that I put down last year developed that issue around 8 years old. She made it another 3 years before things got too hard for her. Hope you have lots of road left together.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Keep trying the gabapentin. There can be some crazy side effects that go away with time. I know this from personal and dog experience. I take 900 mg with breakfast.


Good to know. There have been some reports of paralysis in dogs. So when I started seeing the sinking back end I called the vet and stopped it. It's weird because last year it changed her world for her


----------



## JDNEK (Dec 8, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Thanks for the support and empathy. It's something I need and one of the things I love about this forum.
> The scuffing her back feet scares me. I lost one dog to DM. No matter how often I tell myself it's a spinal issue and not DM I can't shake that dread when I hear it.
> The confusion and needing help to get up on things is fine. I owe her that, and so much more. I am hoping that once spring arrives she will rebound, again. The gabapentin is now a no go for her. It was causing some weakness that was scary, her tail was actually dragging on the ground.
> And on the tail subject. She is doing something I have never seen. Basically her tail will bend into a hook and get completely rigid. It's like some kind of muscle spasm. Sometimes it happens when she is sleeping and sometimes when she is moving around. It's odd and I have never seen this before.
> Anyway, we will keep on keeping on. This dog has proven me wrong before. I'm just being silly. She will do what she does and I will continue to treasure her. When she has has had enough I will do what I need to. It's just that if I lose her, I have nothing.


Oh my gosh, I saw your post and it brought back all the terrible memories. I lost my very first GSD to DM. One day, she's on a walk, and she just starts wobbling, and falling down from the back. I'm freaking out, took her to the vet, said "maybe it's something she ate", another tried chiropractic [I'm not kidding]. Either they had no clue what was wrong or didn't tell me, I had to do research and learn myself, only to find you're sunk. I know how very fortunate I was to have this animal as my first-so, so many mistakes made, but she had that resilience to shrug it off, and overcome. Got her obedience title. Naughty and pushy right to the end. God I miss that dog, just 7 when I had to do it, first time for that too. So yeah, I know what you're going through, but I'd do it again for the 7 years I did get. Hope the best for you.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, don't forget we are all here for you.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

sorry to hear about this Sabis mom, best wishes and hoping warmer weather brings some bounce back to her step


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It is very very cold in Ontario right now. It was -18 F when I got up, and I'm a long way south of where Sabismom is!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am on the north Atlantic coast. Air temps are only about -15 today, but the wind is bone chilling. 
Punk is having a good day. She found her ball.
Three more days and I can get some rugs down on this floor. That will offer her some better traction. The stairs are brutal for her, but she's a trooper. She slipped on the ice today. She doesn't have very good balance anymore.
I am walking a line between guarding her health and letting her be a dog.
Age gets us all.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Wow, and I was feeling pretty proud of getting a tractor to start and do a little work at 12 degrees F this AM.

So far we have been in positive digits. May it stay that way! Double digits, better still. 

Stay warm!


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I am on the north Atlantic coast. Air temps are only about -15 today, but the wind is bone chilling.
> Punk is having a good day. She found her ball.
> Three more days and I can get some rugs down on this floor. That will offer her some better traction. The stairs are brutal for her, but she's a trooper. She slipped on the ice today. She doesn't have very good balance anymore.
> I am walking a line between guarding her health and letting her be a dog.
> Age gets us all.


Rugs on the floor really helped my old girl when she was starting to have problems walking - even though they became magnets for fur balls (lol) - i looked at them as the tumble weeds of loyalty and love


----------

